# Where is the 4 pin 12V ATX Power supply



## bukaida (May 26, 2013)

I have unpacked my corsair vs 450 psu today. I have an original Intel 865 GBF motherboard and a P4 2.4 GHz CPU. The motherboard is ATX and require a ATX 12V connector (4 pin) in addition to the 20 Pin connector. My problem is that, I could not locate such connector in this PSU (unlike my local frontech SMPS which had a separate 4 pin connector.The warranty card said that the detachable 4 pin cable from the 24 pin cable cannot be used for the above purpose.It has one EPS/ATX12V labelled cable but it is 8 pin. I am not in favor of experimenting with it without your guidance. How can I get the 4pin 12V ATX supply from this PSU?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 26, 2013)

that 8pin cable should be detachable in 4+4 pin two cables. You can use one of those.


----------



## bukaida (May 27, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> that 8pin cable should be detachable in 4+4 pin two cables. You can use one of those.



Are they interchangeable ? I mean, after detaching them, Can I use any one of them?


----------



## joe (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

Yes you can use any of them. You can check the colour of the cabels, they are yellow and black.


----------



## bukaida (May 28, 2013)

joe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you can use any of them. You can check the colour of the cabels, they are yellow and black.



Thanx, it is working


----------

